# Which groceries are best value in Asda / Tesco in NI compared with the south?



## eamonn123456 (22 Jul 2009)

Hi, I am going up north tomorrow to do grocery shopping.  

Which grocery items would you recommend in particular as being good value compared with the south.  

Ideally small items with big price difference! but willing to buy some bulkier stuff too e.g. nappies, if the price is right.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## helllohello (23 Jul 2009)

asda  is cheap for nappies (3 packs £10) baby wipes (80 - £0.50p) all own brand. i usually stock up on noodles, sauces etc when i nip to asda. if you are only going as far as newry then you will get better value in dunnes and a good exchange rate on euro. to avoid trafic - exit at 18 and travel via carlingford.


----------



## Mpsox (23 Jul 2009)

Anything to do with babies is great value compared to any supermarket in the South, likewise wine/drink, especially their special offers. On our last visit we got 6 bottles of a South African red wine for £20, same wine in the South was €7.99 a bottle. 

Keep an eye out for special offers in general in the North, they'll save you even more. Detergents and household cleaning products, clothes, magazine are usually good value as well


----------



## eamonn123456 (26 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the tips!

To agree/add my own:

basically most things but in particular:

baby wipes
nappies
razors (big saving)
lightbulbs (huge saving per item)
wine
spirits
cotton wool
sudocrem
anything baby
household medecines
gluten free products
toothpaste
asda pesto (tastes fine unlike some own brand stuff)
pataks curry paste
wholemeal bread
smoked mackerel
cheese
shower gel
olive oil
vinegars
cleaners
mustards
sauces
baby food
anchovies 
bak choi
food wraps
bags and bin liners etc

Did Tesco first to see had they any offers, bought a few things, Asda generally cheaper, better offers and more crowded as a result.

Hope this helps.


----------

